

How do we stop America from being afraid of hackers? - wavesounds

Why is America so willing to use the technology hackers build but so fearful of its creators?<p>How do we stop the persecution of this generations greatest inventors when those inventors try to pursue a utopia through technology?
======
mikeleeorg
One step is to change the negative associations with the word, "hacker." I
once co-organized a hackathon for teachers and we debated long and hard about
using the word "hack" in the title or tagline. In the end, we decided not to
use the word because too many teachers thought "hacking" was about breaking
into computer systems, like the movie.

(I made sure to use the term in the description though, because I believe we
really need to change the connotations of that term for the general public.)

Later, some high school students who attended our hackathon decided to
organize a similar event at their high school. They used the term "hack" in
the title because that was how they could best attract other students. This
was against the desires of their teachers, most of whom argued against using
that term. Their event was a success and hopefully they've changed the way
their high school views the word "hack."

Or, maybe there just needs to be a character on "The Big Bang Theory" who is a
hacker. Hollywood has a funny way of changing perceptions sometimes.

~~~
phaus
I'm an Information Security Professional by trade, but I love to learn about
CS and programming in my free time.

If there is one thing in this life that I am certain of, its that programmers
are NEVER going to take back the term "hacker."

We as programmers find ourselves in the unfortunate situation of being right
about something that the entire world doesn't give a shit about. As long as
mainstream media keeps making money off of selling fear and hysteria, you will
not make even the slightest amount of progress.

I sincerely hope that you will prove me wrong.

------
stevewilhelm
History shows change has always been met with fear and persecution. It's human
nature.

Anyone trying to make profound change must be willing to endure the
consequences.

Nelson Mandela spent almost thirty years in prison before he dismantled
Apartheid in South Africa.

------
codeonfire
It's just not going to happen. People are not going to one day wake up and be
thankful to the person who built their car or computer or web service. At some
level, barring any deep introspection, they are biological machines that only
know that a car or a computer gives them power. Whoever made that car or
computer has an advantage over them. That's all that matters.

------
dlitz
It might help if we stopped pretending that technology and programming are
scary and too difficult for most people to even begin to grasp.

~~~
unimpressive
This. So much of this.

If people stopped thinking of most bottom tier blackhats as wizards and more
as thieves who've figured out how to copy a banking sites web page, the world
would be a better place.

------
junto
Low risk. Sheep obey, sheep buy, sheep don't think, sheep don't ask questions.
Governments like sheep. Thinkers are dangerous.

My favorite Designers Republic poster sums this up rather nicely:
<http://i.imgur.com/W1Egh.jpg>

------
J_Darnley
By educating the masses. If they had half a brain to be able to recognise
scams, phishing and security issues would they be nearly as frightened and
would the problem of "cyber crime" be nearly as bad?

------
token78
When legacy media has become too voiceless to matter.

------
mapster
Is this an issue / problem?

